# VILLAGERS CAN GIVE OTHER VILLAGERS CLOTHES?!?



## applesauc3 (Jul 11, 2020)

I have a bone to pick with Dotty right now (even though I love her dearly)

Yesterday she (Dotty) asked me to deliver a package to Ellie after they had had a fight
When Ellie open the package it was this awful blue fitness tank. She asked me if she looked good in it and if she should wear it and I very quickly said no and she put it away

Today I am walking past Ellie in my plaza and I see that she IS WEARING THE SHIRT???? It’s awful! I didn’t know that villagers can give other villagers clothes and that they’d wear them


----------



## KayDee (Jul 11, 2020)

That’s why I stopped doing delivery tasks. Happened twice with my villagers but the good thing was the clothes they got didn’t look too bad on them.


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 11, 2020)

KayDee said:


> That’s why I stopped doing delivery tasks. Happened twice with my villagers but the good thing was the clothes they got didn’t look too bad on them.


It happened once with another two villagers but I never saw her wear that item of clothing so I assumed that they just give it to them
But yeah definitely not doing this again!


----------



## Madrox6 (Jul 11, 2020)

Yes, that happened to me too. I said the clothing didn't suit Kidd and he always wore it anyway. So I don't accept delivery requests anymore


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 11, 2020)

found this out not too long ago as well ( ⌯᷄௰⌯᷅ ) tangy wanted me to deliver a package to beau and it ended up being a brown chef's outfit LOL 
i mean...its not a terrible choice but i would've liked to know beforehand


----------



## VelveteenCat (Jul 11, 2020)

The worst part is, there doesn't seem to be a way to get rid of it. A while ago Tabby got an Instant muscle suit and wore it every. single. day! At least at this point her initial excitement about it seems to have cooled down (it's been months), but whenever I catch her wearing it, I'm going straight to Isabelle. 


Spoiler: It's horrendous!


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 11, 2020)

happened to me when raymond wanted to apoligise to Sprocket by giving him a thing. the thing wasa fitness tank or something, i didn't say it didnt look good on him because it did and it fit his personality, jock. I dont care about the originality and stuff but i know a lot of people will and if i decide on selling/givawaying my sprocket, i know i might not even get a deal...
RIP sprocket and his purple fitness tank or whatever it was called, you will be missed in the void when i decide to move you out.
At least it wasn't the instant muscles suit.


----------



## thischarmingboi (Jul 11, 2020)

Eugene thought it would be a good idea to give Olivia a green zap suit. Olivia, Queen of Elegance: A green. Zap. Suit.

I've given her a nice coat in her favourite style and colours so hopefully she never wears that bin-bag again.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jul 11, 2020)

I had this happen when Pango gifted Kyle a rainbow sweater. It actually looked okay on him, but I was still shocked that this was a possibility! Like, what if she gave him a cheerleading dress lol? So the next time I accidentally accepted a delivery request I decided to open the gift, and “forget” to deliver it. 

Turns out I could’ve given Dotty a whiteboard! Urg it would’ve looked awful in her natural themed house  

Now I refuse all delivery requests. So far, no villagers have seemed upset by this. And even after I didn’t deliver that second gift, Kyle (the sender) said nothing about it and our friendship level didn’t appear to drop.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 11, 2020)

I loathed when villagers wore clothing that wasn't their original clothing, so that's why I didn't like to stay outside of my old towns no longer than 5 minutes or more. Thankfully they don't do this no more.
Of course if I get apologetic gifts I accept their request, open the gift and throw it away in the trash. I don't decline it because i'm afraid that if I do the villager that is being gifted will wear the clothing item the next day.

I also forgot to mention that Cashmere wore a sports shirt that I have no idea how she got in the first place. I didn't give her any clothing at all.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jul 11, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I loathed when villagers wore clothing that wasn't their original clothing, so that's why I didn't like to stay outside of my old towns no longer than 5 minutes or more. Thankfully they don't do this no more.
> Of course if I get apologetic gifts I accept their request, open the gift and throw it away in the trash. I don't decline it because i'm afraid that if I do the villager that is being gifted will wear the clothing item the next day.


If it’s any consolation to you, I’ve declined many requests by now and it seems like the gift is never delivered unless you make the delivery  So you should be safe to decline if you don’t want to go through the hassle of tossing the gift every time.


----------



## Tiffany (Jul 11, 2020)

Happened to me too. Boone had me take an apology gift to Raymond, it was the instant muscle suit. He wears it constantly now. It looks weird on him but I'm used to seeing it now.


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 11, 2020)

This is speculation on my part, but if you give them other clothes that fit their preferences, I imagine it will probably cycle out eventually. At least I think that's how it's supposed to work - each villager has a 1 or 2 styles and 1 or 2 clothing colors they prefer. I assume that factors into the RNG when they choose outfits, but I'm not sure. If they have no other clothes, they may still wear it sometimes.

The other day I delivered a gift from Raymond to Bluebear. I usually decline these requests or reset, but I was planning on giving her more clothes anyway, so I thought I'd go ahead and do it this time. It was the pink pineapple aloha shirt, so definitely not too bad, but when she asked if she should wear it, I said no and she agreed but then wore it the next day haha.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 11, 2020)

This is how my other villagers keep ending up with random clothing, Coach wanted me to give one present to Olivia and Tom wanted to give Moe a gift.
I don't really mind them doing this, but why does it seem like it's always something sporty when my villagers want me to give another one a gift.
Olivia still looks cute though.





,


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 11, 2020)

If anyone feels bad about denying delivery requests, you should know that not only are the villagers okay with it, they’ll often thank you for encouraging them to do it themselves. I really appreciate that, because I understand the impulse to not say no to your faves! But they are HAPPY to be turned down and will let you know. Way less stressful than dealing with them giving each other rando awful clothes you’ll have to see every day


----------



## Neechan (Jul 11, 2020)

applesauc3 said:


> I have a bone to pick with Dotty right now (even though I love her dearly)
> 
> Yesterday she (Dotty) asked me to deliver a package to Ellie after they had had a fight
> When Ellie open the package it was this awful blue fitness tank. She asked me if she looked good in it and if she should wear it and I very quickly said no and she put it away
> ...



Ellie should give it away soon in time as it’s not a favorite gift of hers, as this is from experience as Patty gave away the energetic sweather I gifted her to one of my side characters...sucks as it looked good on her.


----------



## Uffe (Jul 11, 2020)

Yup. I was hoping by me telling Mott not to change into his gifted front-tie button-down shirt, that he'd never wear it. All he needs now is a cowboy hat, daisy dukes, and cowboy boots.


----------



## Nami (Jul 11, 2020)

Yeah, it sucks. What also sucks is how just about everyone on my island copied Marshall's catchphrase. They are all saying "sulky" and I havent been pinged at all to change any of theirs yet.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 11, 2020)

They also can make you deliver them furniture. You can open the present before giving it to them to see what it is or you can refuse to do the task. You'll lose some friendship points but it is easy to get them back.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jul 11, 2020)

Reneigh asked me to deliver clothes to Bruce. Thankfully, the outfit she gave him looks good. He also doesn’t even wear it a lot.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 11, 2020)

Nami said:


> Yeah, it sucks. What also sucks is how just about everyone on my island copied Marshall's catchphrase. They are all saying "sulky" and I havent been pinged at all to change any of theirs yet.


I once let Sterling call me MAH BOI (cdi forever) and literally everyone else wanted to call me that and nothing else. Thankfully they changed over to Pup (with some calling me Gardener)


----------



## Nami (Jul 11, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I once let Sterling call me MAH BOI (cdi forever) and literally everyone else wanted to call me that and nothing else. Thankfully they changed over to Pup (with some calling me Gardener)


Lol that's amazing. Yeah with nicknames I've learned that too, once you have a new one it spreads like wild fire.


----------



## Megannn_ (Jul 11, 2020)

Omg LOL... I hate when that happens !
This happened to me when Biskit was on my island and he was gifted a green muscle shirt  
It was so annoying seeing him wear it.


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 11, 2020)

Really wish the reset function with Isabelle worked properly. I wouldn’t mind delivery packages again if able to clear out a villager’s closet. After someone gifted a muscle suit to Kyle, I’ve denied every one of them since.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 11, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Really wish the reset function with Isabelle worked properly. I wouldn’t mind delivery packages again if able to clear out a villager’s closet. After someone gifted a muscle suit to Kyle, I’ve denied every one of them since.


With all the fixes we’ve gotten, it is truly bizarre that Nintendo hasn’t fixed this. It’s not a so-called “quality of life” fix like some things people have been asking for, it’s a clear error in the stated functionality of the game. We should be able to at minimum remove non-original clothing from our villagers’ wardrobe (and we should really be able to do the same for their house interiors as well, though that’s NOT an existent stated functionality of the game, so more of a related quality of life suggestion)


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 11, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> With all the fixes we’ve gotten, it is truly bizarre that Nintendo hasn’t fixed this. It’s not a so-called “quality of life” fix like some things people have been asking for, it’s a clear error in the stated functionality of the game. We should be able to at minimum remove non-original clothing from our villagers’ wardrobe (and we should really be able to do the same for their house interiors as well, though that’s NOT an existent stated functionality of the game, so more of a related quality of life suggestion)



Yeah, only thing I think it does do correctly is remove custom designs they obtain on their old island. Thing is though, they make it sound like it will reset and remove _any _kind of outfit they are currently wearing, but that’s not the case at all. They will wear the same outfit the minute you walk out of the residential services. I’ve had a whole day where I kept going back to Isabelle every 10 minutes because Kyle was wearing that godawful suit.


----------



## Kattea (Jul 11, 2020)

I didn't know this was a thing. Note to self: don't do delivery requests.


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 11, 2020)

Luckily for me, once I tell them my opinion on it, they don’t seem to wear it after that.


----------



## Serabee (Jul 11, 2020)

Dude, someone gave Del a onesie. I told him never to EVER wear it- he still did 

THEY NEED TO CHANGE THIS MECHANIC  Every once in awhile they give a cute or at least okay outfit, and I tell them to try it on and wear it, but then they give out onesies or chef outfits that somehow look like girlscout uniforms (Dobie still sometimes wears his... but at least it's not a onesie) and, even if I say don't try it on, they still wear it. At LEAST give us a chance to truly veto it.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2020



DeltaLoraine said:


> Luckily for me, once I tell them my opinion on it, they don’t seem to wear it after that.



I thought that, until I saw Del in his onesie...


----------



## FishHead (Jul 11, 2020)

Generally when this happens, Im pretty sure there's an option for them not to wear it. I think they ask you if they should wear it right now.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 11, 2020)

I need to stop doing delivery requests. Mathilda will. not. stop. wearing. a COMEDIAN'S OUTFIT. I hate it so much. I really hate how gifts are permanent.


----------



## Serabee (Jul 11, 2020)

rubyrubert said:


> I need to stop doing delivery requests. Mathilda will. not. stop. wearing. a COMEDIAN'S OUTFIT. I hate it so much. I really hate how gifts are permanent.



Oh, dear, yah... that wouldn't be a good look on her. I personally gave the white/super pale blue one to Julian and he rocks it. But it's a very hit-or-miss outfit 

And has anyone found a way to keep them from wearing them? Because no matter what I try (either letting them try them on and saying "no", or just stopping them from trying them on at all) they still wear them occasionally!
...But I also feel bad saying no and don't want to stop doing favors for neighbors all togehter


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 11, 2020)

Serabee said:


> Oh, dear, yah... that wouldn't be a good look on her. I personally gave the white/super pale blue one to Julian and he rocks it. But it's a very hit-or-miss outfit
> 
> And has anyone found a way to keep them from wearing them? Because no matter what I try (either letting them try them on and saying "no", or just stopping them from trying them on at all) they still wear them occasionally!
> ...But I also feel bad saying no and don't want to stop doing favors for neighbors all togehter


I don’t understand why we even have the option to say no if villagers will wear them anyways…


----------



## Serabee (Jul 11, 2020)

rubyrubert said:


> I don’t understand why we even have the option to say no if villagers will wear them anyways…



I almost have to wonder if it's a glitch? Like, we're supposed to be able to absolutely veto any clothing choice, but it's broken for some reason.

Whatever the case, I really hope they do end up giving us the chance to veto them soon. I couldn't take it if someone gave Dobie a onesie


----------



## Larsi (Jul 11, 2020)

Haha had this too and at first I asked myself if I made a mistake... but clearly it doesn't matter what you say haha :') Why don't they just give the more beautiful expensive stuff


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 11, 2020)

Serabee said:


> Oh, dear, yah... that wouldn't be a good look on her. I personally gave the white/super pale blue one to Julian and he rocks it. But it's a very hit-or-miss outfit
> 
> And has anyone found a way to keep them from wearing them? Because no matter what I try (either letting them try them on and saying "no", or just stopping them from trying them on at all) they still wear them occasionally!
> ...But I also feel bad saying no and don't want to stop doing favors for neighbors all togehter


For me, I just give them clothes that I want them to wear over the next few days, and eventually the clothes they were given by a neighbor is pushed out of their closet. You might have to regift some furniture to remove the clothes from display, but that seems to work best for instances like this.


----------



## Ras (Jul 11, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I loathed when villagers wore clothing that wasn't their original clothing, so that's why I didn't like to stay outside of my old towns no longer than 5 minutes or more. Thankfully they don't do this no more.
> Of course if I get apologetic gifts I accept their request, open the gift and throw it away in the trash. I don't decline it because i'm afraid that if I do the villager that is being gifted will wear the clothing item the next day.
> 
> I also forgot to mention that Cashmere wore a sports shirt that I have no idea how she got in the first place. I didn't give her any clothing at all.



LOLOLOL. I never stayed outside long in NL, either. It’s a little crazy to play with this “keep them in amber” mentality, but then they need to not let them mess up their houses and clothes so badly. Like, in NL, no, you ain’t having a T-rex tail and a whale shark in your house.

One change that would help in NH is if they placed items right away. I’d wait until it saved, hand over furniture, and see if it replaced the offending item. If not, hard reset. But, they don’t change it until the next day.


----------



## Dim (Jul 11, 2020)

Yaaaa it's so stupid how they keep it and wear it anyway despite how brutally honest you were with them. They look kinda ridiculous now -.-


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 11, 2020)

Nami said:


> Yeah, it sucks. What also sucks is how just about everyone on my island copied Marshall's catchphrase. They are all saying "sulky" and I havent been pinged at all to change any of theirs yet.


Oh no!!! I have Marshall and sulky is probably my least favourite catchphrase so I hope that doesn’t happen!


----------



## coderp (Jul 11, 2020)

Yeah... Fang now wears this pink dress all the time, and it's both hideous and annoying.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 11, 2020)

This is really cool!


----------



## John Wick (Jul 11, 2020)

applesauc3 said:


> I have a bone to pick with Dotty right now (even though I love her dearly)
> 
> Yesterday she (Dotty) asked me to deliver a package to Ellie after they had had a fight
> When Ellie open the package it was this awful blue fitness tank. She asked me if she looked good in it and if she should wear it and I very quickly said no and she put it away
> ...


Same happened to me with Shep.

He got the suit of lights that I delivered to him.
When I saw how hideous it was I told him it didn't look good and he said he wouldn't wear it.

He hasn't taken it off in weeks.

It's crap like that, that has pushed me further away from the game, and I now don't do any requests whatsoever.


----------



## rianne (Jul 11, 2020)

Yes, one villager asked for a delivery request to Zell. The item was a blue astro dress, which thankfully he doesn't wear that often. But when he does. . .ooh boy does he look like a tinfoil bootleg Zenon-Girl-of-the 21st-Century nightmare lol.


----------

